# Best Personal Defense Ammo



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Best Personal Defense Ammo: :violent:
I was curious what everyone thought the most important ammo feature was for all of you- Grain bullet weight, +P, JHP, Polymer tip, or something else. Anyways here is my picks in a 3 minute video. Let me know what you guys like & why. :violent:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

9mm: Remington Golden Saber 124 gr +P Brass Jacketed H.P. Shoots well in my gun

.45 ACP: Remington Golden Saber 230 gr Brass Jacketed H.P. Ditto

.38 spl: Buffalo Bore 158gr non +P SWC Hollow Cavity. I carry an alloy revolver sometimes, this is the most powerful round I can get for it

.223 Winchester or Remington 55 gr FMJ. Might have to shoot through a car body or other barricade

P.S. Forgot the shotgun. Any brand 12 ga slug. When I need a shotgun, I want a cannon


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

We don't have personal defence ammo in Canada. We are supposed to offer them a lolly or a cup of tea and listen to the sob story of how the world made them this way and it's not their fault.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

In my 9mm's i like speer gold dot 124 grain. I dont really care about +p. Just keep shooting them untill they stop.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

.45 acp
Remington Golden Sabers are good but jam in the magazine of my carry piece.
Federal Premium HST are absolutely devastating in gelatin and you can feel the difference in recoil.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So much depends on caliber and weather weapon is a sub compact, compact or full size. I am not real fuzzy. I will hit them and that what is number one on the list


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm partial to the Winchester Ranger Talon 230 gr .45 +p for the handguns. My .45's are built for abuse and I sorta enjoy abusing them. Federal 5.56 62 gr green tips for the ar's.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Any name brand HP load will work in whatever caliber handgun you use.
Find the one your gun likes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I tend to like .45s as 230gr jhp, 9mm 115 gr jhp, 38 spl 158 lead or swc, 357 mag, 125 jhp. As long as the brand feeds and is reasonable accurate I like it. I will go +p only if the pistol can reasonably handle it for do or die. I think high pressure if your shooting a lot will become a problem for most handguns with time. I have encountered a few pistoles that without gun smithing would only handle ball. #1 buck 12 gauge and anything that an AK will digest.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

HST & Critical Defense


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What everyone else has said, whatever you can shoot accurately from your weapon. If they get hit, I doubt they will say that bullet won't kill me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

turbo6 said:


> HST & Critical Defense


HST in the CT40
GDJHP 124+P in the CW9 and G19
Horn FTX in CM9 & Elsie Pea


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Expansion of bullets fired from handguns is not always going to happen. Especially in something like the 380 auto, or the 38 Special. 
I prefer 357 magnum 125 grain JSP's loaded to the max - 1450 FPS from a 6" revolver.
OR something big and slow with a flat meplat. 44 Special is my other carry gun besides the 357. I also like for non concealed purposes the 250 grain lead 45 Colt. Been killin' men and horses since 1873.

Truth be told, I'd much rather have a rifle in my hand, but that gets a little dicey in town.:joyous:
Handguns are inherently weak weapons, no matter what Hollywood portrays.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Expansion of bullets fired from handguns is not always going to happen. Especially in something like the 380 auto, or the 38 Special....
> Handguns are inherently weak weapons, no matter what Hollywood portrays.


To RPD's point, the pic below are just a few bullets that I found in my backstop or targets while doing some housekeeping at the range.
I agree that I don't want to get shot by ANYTHING! But I darn sure don't want to get shot by a 230 grain JHP in .45 acp.
NOTE; One of the intact looking bullets in the lower right hand section of the pic I dug out of the back of a 7" Creosote CrossTie! Its point was barely visible by about 1/32 of an inch protruding from the back of the crosstie. How it did not expand is amazing to me.
View attachment 12989


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The differences between defensive ammunition offerings is so small that one might as well compare apples to apples.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> To RPD's point, the pic below are just a few bullets that I found in my backstop or targets while doing some housekeeping at the range.
> I agree that I don't want to get shot by ANYTHING! But I darn sure don't want to get shot by a 230 grain JHP in .45 acp.
> NOTE; One of the intact looking bullets in the lower right hand section of the pic I dug out of the back of a 7" Creosote CrossTie! Its point was barely visible by about 1/32 of an inch protruding from the back of the crosstie. How it did not expand is amazing to me.
> View attachment 12989


When I carried a 1911, I used Corbon +P 45ACP 185 grain JHP's. 
My Ruger Blackhawk Convertible keeps the 45 Colt cylinder installed and filled with Corbon +P 210 grain JHP's.
True, most any bullet will kill somebody, even the lowly 22LR. BUT, I don't want the opponent to have enough time to kill me too. I want every advantage possible.
If I have to use a 9MM, I'm aiming for the pelvic girdle first to at least stop his forward movement long enough to get more rounds into the torso. Same with a 38.

So, Slip, my friend. I retire at the end of the year, if your approximate area is where I think it is, it's maybe a 6 hour drive for me. I'll bring a bunch of gunzzzz, and we will convert cash to noise at your range. :armata_PDT_25:
Maybe set up a bayonet dummy and I'll teach you some slick stuff. Nothin' says "Hello" like a butt stroke from a 10 pound Garand.:joyous:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

shot placement!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Easier said than done on a moving target when your adrenaline is at levels you have never felt before.
Shot placement then becomes a matter of luck.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The best personal defense round..... is the round in the firearm you are carrying.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am sure there just as good out there, perhaps even better, but what I carry is Hornday's critical defense.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I am sure there just as good out there, perhaps even better, but what I carry is Hornday's critical defense.


FTX or XTP bullet though ?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I am sure there just as good out there, perhaps even better, but what I carry is Hornday's critical defense.


I carry, the critical defense FXT in 380 and 9mm. Feeds well and is about as good as any.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

I have 2 German shepherd's so I do not need close quarters personal defense ammo. So my personal defense ammo is my reloads. 
Hornady 168 grain a max bullet.
With 40 grains of h335 powder.
And cci large rifle primers. 
This is a very accurate load for my tikka t3 in the 308 caliber.


----------

